# Compass doesn't work with N7 in-dash



## Kev1000000 (Aug 13, 2013)

I've recently installed my Nexus 7 in my dash, and nearly everything works flawlessly with the exception of the compass. It almost never moves, regardless of vehicle orientation. This causes Google Maps to behave erratically.

Since many of you have also installed the N7 in your car, have you solved this issue?


----------



## kodiack99 (Dec 6, 2012)

Google maps will get direction from movement using GPS ,I think the unit has to sit flat for the onboard compass to read correctly.


----------



## kingstevo (Aug 3, 2013)

I have the same problem: with the N7 mounted in the dash the compass is about 60deg off to the right, so the map orientates itself in the wrong direction. In navigate mode, however, Maps seems to ignore the compass and use the GPS direction, which obviously matches the road.


----------



## aussiedude (Aug 23, 2013)

It has nothing to do with whether the device is laying flat or not.
The problem occurs when you put the device in a dash you've added shielding to the GPS antenna. People who have experienced this have added an external antenna for GPS.
Here is a thread discussing the problem:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38772-kookies-in-dash-project/page-4?hl=gps+antenna#entry1104740


----------

